# PB Brakes - anyone got them?



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

has anyone got some of these installed on their TT?

http://pbbrakes.com/brake-kits/audi/tt.html

I am looking to have a big brake upgrade for both the front and rear, and these certainly look nice..

I have been recommended a place to get my brakes changed while here in Germany, and think that will send me down the Tarox route for the calipers. Although I am hoping to minimise the size of spacers required.

Sometimes there are just too many options !!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Tarox are a lot slimmer than Brembo callipers they are the only ones I could get to fit behind my BBS LMs on yellow


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

I know the lad that set up PB Brakes - to be honest they have a very good comprehensive range and are competitively priced and get very good reviews in the mags too.

I'll point him in the direction of this thread - he'll probably be able to tell you more


----------



## pb_brakes (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi guys,

Dan from PB Brakes here. If you need any more details on our Audi TT kits please feel free to send us an email at: [email protected]

If you're concerned about fitment behind your wheels we can send you a fitment template to check that before you order.

We actually recently sent a front 345mm big 6-pot kit for the 1999 TT Quattro to Fast Car Magazine for testing and review. It should be published within the next month or two (Midge is still waiting on a new engine).

Anyway, if you have any questions just drop us an email.

Many thanks

Dan


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Dan/ all.. 
Thank you for the information.. I will definitely be sending an email in the next few days regarding these brakes. Size, configuration, and fitment behind the std QS alloys and the size of spacers needed. (Minimal spacing wanted).
Thanks 
Pete


----------



## nat11911 (Mar 24, 2012)

Love the site Dan - the way you can fiddle around with car body & caliper colours. I'm liking blue body with orange (or even green) calipers more each time I look!


----------



## Plisken (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi from France guys !

I think I should write some words about the brake kit I own for more than a year now. My new project is a Mk1 Audi TT 180 FWD who made 320 WHP on dyno (360 crank HP). As a "track day lover" you can imagine I need a serious brake kit. I decided to go for PB Brakes and choose a 356mm Kit with 8 pot calipers to fit under my 19" BBS reps.

I must say I'm really really satisfied with it. It brakes really HARD and got an incredible endurance (never had a "fading" effect on track days). Also a smooth and progressive feeling. I love them.

One last thing, Dan from PB Brakes answered all my requests with fast replies to my emails.

Hope my english is not too bad ! (What do you call someone who speaks 3 languages? trilingual ! What do you call someone who speaks 2 languages? Bilingual ! What do you call someone who speaks 1 language? ... French ?  )


----------



## bluslc (Sep 28, 2009)

pete_slim said:


> has anyone got some of these installed on their TT?
> 
> http://pbbrakes.com/brake-kits/audi/tt.html
> 
> ...


pete

just to let you know. if you are thinking of getting rear brakes make sure your MOT station will pass your car when line lock fitted to your car.. instead of mecanical handbrake


----------



## pb_brakes (Nov 19, 2013)

bluslc said:


> pete_slim said:
> 
> 
> > has anyone got some of these installed on their TT?
> ...


There's no need to worry about our line locks causing your car to fail it's MOT. We have been selling them to the UK for about 2 years already, and so far not a single vehicle has failed it's MOT because of them.


----------



## bluslc (Sep 28, 2009)

pb_brakes said:


> bluslc said:
> 
> 
> > pete_slim said:
> ...


thats not what i was told and my car did fail MOT with lock line fitted in U.K .. 
http://www.motuk.co.uk/manual_310.htm


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

These kits look really good and are so well priced on the market. Certainly got my attention.  Would be interesting to know how they fit behind the oem front qs wheel as already stated?

Damien.


----------



## pb_brakes (Nov 19, 2013)

That may be so, but it wasn't our patented design PB line lock. So once again, I can assure you that our line lock system will, and already has passed the UK MOT test. If you have any doubts please feel free to contact KMS Motorsport in the UK, who have installed several rear PB kits with line lock systems on Ford Focus RS and ST's.

If anybody would like a fitment template to check clearance behind their wheels, please follow this link and we will email one over to you ASAP....

http://pbbrakes.com/fitment-guide


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

Those kits look well put together. I assume they are modular which is how you get the multiple options.
How do your kits compare to the OEM V6 (R32) 334mm front set up? I'm guessing you'd want to go bigger to start.

With respect to the Handbrake, not wanting to be contentious but the MOT clearly states that the handbrake must not be hydraulic (well at least not purely hydraulic) .

_Hydraulic parking brakes as a sole means of operation are not acceptable on vehicles first used on or after 1 January 1968. However, they may be used to assist the application or release of a mechanical brake._


----------



## pb_brakes (Nov 19, 2013)

uv101 said:


> Those kits look well put together. I assume they are modular which is how you get the multiple options.
> How do your kits compare to the OEM V6 (R32) 334mm front set up? I'm guessing you'd want to go bigger to start.
> 
> With respect to the Handbrake, not wanting to be contentious but the MOT clearly states that the handbrake must not be hydraulic (well at least not purely hydraulic) .
> ...


Don't worry, you're not being contentious, I'm happy to answer any questions you might have. I also read that part about hydraulic parking brakes not being acceptable. Our line lock system is not considered to be a hydraulic handbrake. Unlike most other options available on the market, our system does not have a piston directly connected to the handbrake lever. It operates in much the same way as an OEM e-brake, where the OEM handbrake cable connects directly to the line lock module, which then directly engages the pistons and locks the calipers. Yes, there is a short brake line that connects the module to the caliper, but as far as I know this is not considered to be a hydraulic handbrake. However, the description you mentioned is quite loose and could be open to interpretation.

Either way, I've never heard of one of our systems failing an MOT test, and we have sold a lot of them to the UK over the last 2 years. That tells me that it is an acceptable handbrake system.

In regards to performance gains over the standard R32 setup, it's really hard to give you a definitive answer. That depends on what size kit you go for, and also which pads you use. However, to give you a rough idea, Performance Ford Magazine tested our front 356mm 6-pot kit on a Focus ST and compared the results to the stock 320mm setup. Bare in mind this was the front kit only, with our standard street pads. The average stopping distance from 60mph was reduced from 131.7 feet to 107.2 feet. If you were to combine that with our rear 330mm 4-pot kit, there's no doubt you would comfortably be in the 100 feet club.

Here is a link to the actual article (about half-way down the page): http://pbbrakes.com/reviews

We actually sent them the 330mm 4-pot rear kit i just mentioned a couple of months ago, so they should be publishing a new article before the end of the year.


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks for the detailed reply.....

The review is certainly a good one.

The 356mm 8 pot kits (would) look awesome (behind my BBS's).........I'm happy to review them for you :roll: :lol: 

Seriously, its about time there was some common sense to this sort of thing, and what looks like modular hubs and rotors coupled with a core set of 6 or so calipers for all models clearly brings financial advantages.


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

TTSPORT666 said:


> These kits look really good and are so well priced on the market. Certainly got my attention.  Would be interesting to know how they fit behind the oem front qs wheel as already stated?
> 
> Damien.


I've had a couple of emails with Dan from PB brakes today, and he has sent me a couple of templates to cut out and check the offset for various calliper/disk configurations.
One of my main criteria for getting some bigger brakes is the amount of spacers required as I don't want to have the wheels protruding too much more than the standard amount.

There is a lot of options with the PB setup, and its all looking good so far... I only want to change my brakes once so I'm going to take my time and make my choices wisely (I hope).

In my latest email... and *IF* the spacing is minimal...

I'm edging towards:

Front:
Audi TT (8N kit)
6 pot 356mm
Drilled and slotted disks on floating rotor
Powder coated blue (opt 10).
Street pads
Brake lines
brackets

Rear:
Audi TT (8N kit)
4 pot 330mm
Drilled and slotted disk on floating rotor
Powder coated blue (opt 10)
Street pads
Brake lines
Line lock
Brackets

Its a big expense at around 2.5K + shipping, but something (as mentioned above) I only plan on doing once, and to get the look that I'm wanting to achieve..

I just need to get the templates cut out and take my wheels off to check if the brakes will touch the wheels.

Pete


----------



## pb_brakes (Nov 19, 2013)

uv101 said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply.....
> 
> The review is certainly a good one.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much too. Sorry, I forgot to reply to your question about whether they are modular or not. Yes, to a degree they are modular in they sense that one specification of centre cap will fit various vehicles. Even so, there are a lot of combinations for each PCD, offset, and rotor size. The brackets however, are bespoke for every single application which ensures the calipers fit without the need for modification. We have 12 different calipers at the moment, and that number continues to grow. So each rotor has a perfectly matched caliper with the appropriate size and quantity of pistons.


----------



## pb_brakes (Nov 19, 2013)

Plisken said:


> Hi from France guys !
> 
> I think I should write some words about the brake kit I own for more than a year now. My new project is a Mk1 Audi TT 180 FWD who made 320 WHP on dyno (360 crank HP). As a "track day lover" you can imagine I need a serious brake kit. I decided to go for PB Brakes and choose a 356mm Kit with 8 pot calipers to fit under my 19" BBS reps.
> 
> ...


Merci beaucoups pour la bonne revue! Nous sommes disponibles tout le temps pour vous aider si jamais vous en avais besoin de en future. N'hesite pas a nous rejoindre avec des questions ou n'importe quoi. En anglais ou francais.


----------



## w32aphex (Sep 21, 2014)

I know this thread is a bit aged now, but has anyone else any experience with these? Prices are indeed keen.

Edit: Except for the £130 shipping costs, and no doubt tax on entry to the UK. Hmmm...


----------



## sweeney23 (Feb 20, 2014)

drilled are for track not a daily driver


----------



## Desi (Jun 19, 2009)

Just a quick question, who has fitted the discs the right way round Yellow _TT or Plisken, the groves seem to be in the opposite direction.

Des


----------

